# New (to me) saw



## mIps (Oct 10, 2012)

A friend of mine has a scroll saw that they are willing to gift to me. I've never used a scroll saw before and, at this point, I know nothing about it so I hoping for some ideas of where to start once I get it.
Should I attempt to clean / service it?
How do I evaluate what it's capable of?
Where do I start?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

They are pretty simple to figure out. Don't lift it by the arm.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

First, get it in your possession.
Next. Evaluate it for functionality, cleanliness, etc.
Then, try it out to see if it even functions, whether it has a bad blade or not.
From there look up the mfg., model and series #.

After that, you can determine it's usability for what ever purpose you want.

For me? An old Ryobi I borrow now and then is perfect…. for others? Only top of the line will do.

Good luck.


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

1. Be prepared to become addicted
2. Read the owners manual, if it doesn't have one you can probably find a copy on line
3. Remove the hold down foot and throw it away
4. Visit www.mikesworkshop.com Mike will set you up with a variety pack of Flying Dutchman blades, these are the best you can buy IMHO
5. Get some scrap 1/4 inch plywood and practice curves and straight lines
6. Apply a coat of good quality floor wax to the table.Set the speed to about half full speed. Make sure you have enough tension on the blade (when you pluck it, you should hear a nice clear high C note. Don't force the wood, let the saw do the cutting. Keep downward pressure on the wood as you are cutting.
7. If it doesn't have a foot switch I would advise you to get one
8. Don't be afraid to ask questions here and the other forums, we are a friendly bunch.
9. Others will probably jump in but this will get you started.
10. Most of all relax and have fun.
Don R


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

What Don said….......... There is more than one way to use a scroll saw. Many people only use one for doing fretwork. I use the ones I have for doing: Toy making, intarsia, lettering, inlay, compound cutting, bowl making,and yes, fretwork.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Sheila Landry one of our own LJs has a pretty good tutorial on starting to scrollsaw. I think its under the "Classes" tab at the top of this page.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

The best way to get acquainted with scroll saws and scroll sawing is to buy a book on scroll saw basics. Such a book will cover the following subjects:

1. different brands and types of scroll saws and their features
2. How to care for and operate one properly
3. The many uses a scroll saw can be put to
4. Some first projects to practice with
5. Different ways to cut, for example; stacked cuts, angle cuts, compound sawing of 3 dimensional items, etc.

This is the cheapest and easiest way to learn as you will waste less wood and time trying to figure out everything yourself. Good luck and have fun with your new saw!


----------

